# DS #DSi 0010: The [email protected] - Dearly Stars (Japan)



## B-Blue (Sep 16, 2009)

^^ndsrelease-5373^^


----------



## Zerrix (Sep 16, 2009)

wth?
What type of game is this? o.O


----------



## Hop2089 (Sep 16, 2009)

You usually raise, interact, and promote a cute J-pop idol to stardom as a producer, you schedule events and performances as a producer and customize their performing outfits, but this time the game is from the idols' point of view and you schedule rehearsals and performances as the idol not the producer.  Communication parts require some Japanese knowledge however performances and rehearsals are playable without Japanese knowledge since there are pictorial instructions.


----------



## BlueStar (Sep 16, 2009)

Two white screens on AK2/AKAIO1.4.1 for me


----------



## kantouteam (Sep 16, 2009)

this is a bad dump for a standard DS?


----------



## Maz7006 (Sep 16, 2009)

been waiting for this.


----------



## Artheido (Sep 16, 2009)

Even more reason to delay Berserk.

Terrible game BTW, you'll only like it if you're Japanese/Weeaboo/Perverted/Bad-tasted.


----------



## Domination (Sep 16, 2009)

Extra bonus btw, if you own a DSi. You can scan QR codes, I read. Don't know how it works. Probably only if you live in Japan.

This game... Not gonna play it... I have other forms of _entertainment_


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 16, 2009)

Been waiting for this too, but I'll have to play SaGa first... Damn you, September!!! Too many great games to keep up with...


----------



## Chanser (Sep 16, 2009)

The person on the right is a guy.


----------



## Kamiyama (Sep 16, 2009)

Chanser said:
			
		

> The person on the right is a guy.



Darn, and I just though s/he(?) is the hottest one.


----------



## Haz N. (Sep 16, 2009)

Yeah... I'm gonna have to try this to see what the hype's about. *jumps in*


----------



## vhan1088 (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm not sure if this game is protected or not, but i can say that if you turn Enable patch off with supercard Ds one the game runs. I can play stage mode like that but when i choose story mode it loops back to the main menu.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Sep 16, 2009)

everyone in the topic post is a female expect b-blue's avatar... not interested in this game


----------



## DS1 (Sep 16, 2009)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> You usually raise, interact, and promote a cute J-pop idol to stardom as a producer, you schedule events and performances as a producer and customize their performing outfits, but this time the game is from the idols' point of view and you schedule rehearsals and performances as the idol not the producer.  Communication parts require some Japanese knowledge however performances and rehearsals are playable without Japanese knowledge since there are pictorial instructions.



Is the simulation part as intensive as a normal business sim, or is it just kind of fluff?


----------



## BAHIM Z 360 (Sep 16, 2009)

The girl on the right........


----------



## Stitch (Sep 16, 2009)

i wish the idolmaster games would be released in english


----------



## xshinox (Sep 16, 2009)

BAHIM Z 360 said:
			
		

> The girl on the right........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it wouldnt do too well in america. only people that would get it are people that likes japanese games. maybe little girls might get it too but yeah.


----------



## Haz N. (Sep 17, 2009)

Namco Bandai are assholes and they can't even be pushed to localize the majority of Tales games, so I have no hope for the series outside Japan.

Also, this game isn't working on M3. Black screen. Piracy protection strikes again.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 17, 2009)

finally idolmaster is here
couldn't get the xbox one, was too busy for the psp one so i guess i will try to make my idol here on DS


----------



## tj445 (Sep 17, 2009)

Guys is there a anti-piracy patch for this?
i get a blank screen right from start


----------



## kesadisan (Sep 17, 2009)

xshinox said:
			
		

> BAHIM Z 360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



now you say about it... [email protected] only fanned in one fan base, making namco bandai don't want bothering with localization

well... I don't know but it surely have a piracy check...

let me rereview this game for anyone that don't know the game

you got 2 phase... I don't know yet... First as a Manager/Coach you manage your Idol character liek scheduling her life like go to rehearsal or shopping some threads
after that you got the last phase as a Audience of the concert, you hear the music from the Idol, and you cheer with some rhythm...
If you don't understand remember Rhythm heaven mini game that you as a Monkey and you must cheer the Idol by tapping or hold and flick
well in Idolmaster it's a little different but same concept you can say...


----------



## DJ91990 (Sep 17, 2009)

Well that's a shame that it is not working on AK, I was looking forward to playing it.
Why you go burst my bubble like that dude? why? WHY!? *cries*


----------



## tj445 (Sep 17, 2009)

We needz a patch nao, since i have AK2I　That is made for the DSI　And still i get a blank screen, the MDA thingie for me did nothing too...


----------



## megawalk (Sep 17, 2009)

why do i get a feeling this has the same anti-piracy as M&L Bowsers Inside Story ?
it freezes same colour when startup without a patch


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 17, 2009)

where is the problem?
is it a black out during beginning?


----------



## Hop2089 (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm suffering a blackout well I'm out until I get the official game and I really wanted to play early.  Luck wasn't on my side unlike the last two games.


----------



## Chanser (Sep 17, 2009)

This game got DSi features mainly QR Codes.





http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/QR_Code


----------



## deathfisaro (Sep 17, 2009)

Well if it's just idol sim and no rhythm game, I'm not interested. A shame really, because there are several good [email protected] songs.


----------



## Hop2089 (Sep 17, 2009)

I used those before in this past but don't remember which game I used them on.  Most likely the necessary codes will be in ViDaVo! Magizine which is one of the official Idolmaster media sources however they could be on anything that came from Japan so a scan any label from anything you currently have imported from Japan could possibly work, I'll test it once I get the official game since I have loads of QR codes including quite a few from Idolmaster related items.


----------



## Raestloz (Sep 17, 2009)

deathfisaro said:
			
		

> Well if it's just idol sim and no rhythm game, I'm not interested. A shame really, because there are several good [email protected] songs.



I heard there's a rhythm game like the sequel in 360, the cheering Taiko no tatsujin style part.. dunno if it's real or not. hell, gonna get this just to listen to the song, hope it's not lame like that console incarnation


----------



## kesadisan (Sep 17, 2009)

it is rhythm game...
btw, this game got old protection that used by other Namco Game
if I not wrong lastly they use the same protection on Famista DS 2009

so anyone got this game code to broke these protection?


----------



## megawalk (Sep 17, 2009)

also note that this is a DSi Hybrid Game. so it's a brand new style of gameplay
hopefully that FlashCard Creators are notified of this as a problem.
and make a update to their firmware to support Hybrid


----------



## kesadisan (Sep 17, 2009)

no-no it's different
me... myself using EDGE... already supported DSi Hybird game...
the thing is you can't go to story mode, only stage mode, and option, and wi fi
When you go to Story mode you redirected to the same menu over and over
plus when in stage mode, you can't change the stage

that's the protection


----------



## Youkai (Sep 17, 2009)

How can anyone not know Idolmaster oO

one of the better games out there, sadly no english version -.-V

already tried XboX and PSP versions sadly they are more or less unplayable without Japanese ...




P.S. how come everyone loves the trap so much oO most pics i find when i search for the game are of "him" XD


----------



## Hop2089 (Sep 17, 2009)

Youkai said:
			
		

> How can anyone not know Idolmaster oO
> 
> one of the better games out there, sadly no english version -.-V
> 
> ...



Ryo is just too cute and adorable


----------



## ragingchaosgod (Sep 17, 2009)

Anyone having double whitescreen problem on the R4 or is it just me?


----------



## kesadisan (Sep 17, 2009)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> Youkai said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ryo have really deep sound and nice style
I don't care if he is trap he will still be Idol...


----------



## megawalk (Sep 17, 2009)

hmm seems i had a bad dump of the game and now found a good one but that one has the redirection problem


----------



## Uzumakijl (Sep 17, 2009)

kesadisan said:
			
		

> Hop2089 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's just too gay.... (No ofense) I mean.... knowing that the guy is a trap but still liking it..... so.. creep....... But still is just an imaginary character i guess..... 


Anyways i would give a try to this game but i have no ds right now


----------



## referencer (Sep 17, 2009)

If this came from America and had anything other than cute anime girls every single one of you would be bashing it for being shovelware.


----------



## yafho (Sep 17, 2009)

referencer said:
			
		

> If this came from America and had anything other than cute anime girls every single one of you would be bashing it for being shovelware.



That's some pretty good music for a shovelware.


----------



## xshinox (Sep 17, 2009)

Uzumakijl said:
			
		

> kesadisan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


there are people in this world who gets turned on by the same sex. they are known as gay people or straight guys with fetishes over traps


----------



## DS1 (Sep 17, 2009)

Youkai said:
			
		

> How can anyone not know Idolmaster oO
> 
> one of the better games out there, sadly no english version -.-V
> 
> ...



I know OF idolmaster, but I have no idea what kind of game it is, and that video doesn't help.
edit: One post said management sim, others say rhythm.


----------



## Heran Bago (Sep 17, 2009)

DS1 said:
			
		

> Youkai said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a game where you dress up little girls, choose a song, schedule a bit of choreography, and then watch them dance and lip synch. It's a terrible "game" that is the biggest DLC cash cow in history. It appeals hugely to the Japanese idol otaku crowd. It's also really big with pedophiles. *looks around* It's also the only reason why anyone over there has bought an Xbox 360.

It's huge on Nico Nico Video because the Japanese never get tired of anything.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 18, 2009)

still no fix from the japanese site 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the AP is infinite loop on the title screen (when you select story mode)


----------



## Uzumakijl (Sep 18, 2009)

xshinox said:
			
		

> there are people in this world who gets turned on by the same sex. they are known as gay people or straight guys with fetishes over traps
> 
> ROFL Hahahahaha You just made my day LMAO
> 
> ...



It's not only about idol otaku crowd... Ussually there's a lot of people in japan who loves idols ... In fact some idols become celebrities there and such... But i don't think Japan never gets tired of [email protected] I guess they just switch to Vocaloid at times  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Oh.. Also it's pretty funny what you get after searching the title in google México.. 



Spoiler


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 18, 2009)

idols?
if we take a look at their drama and etc ! many of the actors and actresses are highschool kids
some of the high school kids even started of their career as early as 5-6 years old


----------



## kesadisan (Sep 18, 2009)

xshinox said:
			
		

> Uzumakijl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm no GAY lol, I just Half Otaku, standing for love with any character that cute, and cool
As long Ryo don't show his penis that should be OK...
if... I see it... nooo GAY!


----------



## DS1 (Sep 18, 2009)

Heran Bago said:
			
		

> It's a game where you dress up little girls, choose a song, schedule a bit of choreography, and then watch them dance and lip synch. It's a terrible "game" that is the biggest DLC cash cow in history. It appeals hugely to the Japanese idol otaku crowd. It's also really big with pedophiles. *looks around* It's also the only reason why anyone over there has bought an Xbox 360.
> 
> It's huge on Nico Nico Video because the Japanese never get tired of anything.



Thanks, that actually clears something up. Although I think Mobile Ops helped move a few 360s in Japan.


----------



## bombchu (Sep 18, 2009)

Heran Bago said:
			
		

> It's a game where you dress up little girls, choose a song, schedule a bit of choreography, and then watch them dance and lip synch. It's a terrible "game" that is the biggest DLC cash cow in history. It appeals hugely to the Japanese idol otaku crowd. It's also really big with pedophiles. *looks around* It's also the only reason why anyone over there has bought an Xbox 360..



Ahem. 

_I_ like it. _I'm_ having fun with it. I'm not a pedo and anime isn't really my thing anymore.... I guess I'm just special. And a girl. Who likes customization a bit too much. So there.

But, yah. Works on Cyclo with updated firmware. Fun times... 'cept you start out with 3 outfits. That's it. Yeah, you get mail on Sunday but it's random. My girly side is raging.


----------



## Raika (Sep 18, 2009)

Lol, somehow this game gives me the creeps...


----------



## Hop2089 (Sep 18, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

> Lol, somehow this game gives me the creeps...



The only thing that gives a sign of creepiness is some people who are playing it especially if they are over 30.  Dirty old men need to get some help or maybe a straight jacket with plenty of heavy chains


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 18, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

> Lol, somehow this game gives me the creeps...


Damn man I thought you were Raiyu! Grr...


----------



## Agu Fungus (Sep 18, 2009)

That damn trap is what killed the game for me. May someone kill that freak.


----------



## Sorakun (Sep 18, 2009)

Hate to be a bother, but has anyone managed to get this game to work on a M3 DS Real?
I'm always getting dual black screens...

EDIT: Waitaminute... I read something about this game working on Japanese DSis and any DS Lites. Does this game even work on old DSs?


----------



## hksmrchan (Sep 18, 2009)

A good game released on my birthday. I can die happy.


----------



## yafho (Sep 18, 2009)

The game is not working on any flashcarts other than CycloDS. The original game cart does work on older DS models, though it doesn't work on american DSi's: http://www.joystiq.com/2009/09/18/dsi-enha...-region-locked/


----------



## DJ91990 (Sep 18, 2009)

That tares it! Hack this Awesome POS!
Rudolph, where are yous?


----------



## Haz N. (Sep 19, 2009)

...and that's why should put more faith in homebrew to remove shit like that.


----------



## bibimario (Sep 19, 2009)

Can anyone give a fix for this crazy menu? pleaaasee I wanna plaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay


----------



## tj445 (Sep 19, 2009)

Guys please dont post stuff and lets wait for someone to find the fix, you just increase my expectations for nothing when i see a new post.


----------



## bibimario (Sep 19, 2009)

tj445 said:
			
		

> Guys please dont post stuff and lets wait for someone to find the fix, you just increase my expectations for nothing when i see a new post.


sry ^^'


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 19, 2009)

bibimario,
just WAIT ok?
most of us have been spoilt by those hackers
they might have their reason for being slow on the fix

as far as i know
this game works on 
cyclods and ak + akaio 1.5


----------



## bibimario (Sep 19, 2009)

The game works on ds linker too


----------



## Raika (Sep 19, 2009)

Huh, there are people that actually want to play the game? *faints*


----------



## Domination (Sep 19, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

> Huh, there are people that actually want to play the game? *faints*



Do you by any chance not know a guy by the pseudo of "Hop208"? (or was it 209... you get the idea) 

I wonder if the DSi function is of any use.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 19, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

> Huh, there are people that actually want to play the game? *faints*


Tsk tsk, why can't we be pervy?


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 19, 2009)

i rather play love plus over this game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



although i could understand the storyline but this game got too much speech
lazy to go through all those long winded speech


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 19, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> i rather play love plus over this game
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, I thought I was posting in the Love Plus thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 YEARRR, I'M A DUMB SEADOG!


----------



## lunarXskies (Sep 19, 2009)

lol...my M3 crashes when it tries to upload it >


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 19, 2009)

lunarXskies said:
			
		

> lol...my M3 crashes when it tries to upload it >


You didn't read any previous post, did you? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's got an AP check, and there's no fix yet so don't come asking every second if and where you can find it!


----------



## Mcdeal (Sep 19, 2009)

Is the white screen problem a part of the protection? or a bad rom file problem?

just wondering since some people say they have a white screen problem while others can at least start the game but have the crazy menu problem.


----------



## bibimario (Sep 19, 2009)

The white screen is for those who the cards don't read dsi hybrid games. The crazy menu is for those who can launch the game. I think the fix will be for the menu, but not for the white screen. You have to find a way to launch the game (sry , I'm french, my english isn't very good ^^')


----------



## shansoft (Sep 19, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> bibimario,
> just WAIT ok?
> most of us have been spoilt by those hackers
> they might have their reason for being slow on the fix
> ...



there is akaio 1.5?


----------



## tj445 (Sep 19, 2009)

Yes its in Private beta so you cant access that, now just stop posting and lets wait for someone to hack this, i know we all want to play this


----------



## C175R (Sep 20, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> bibimario,
> just WAIT ok?
> most of us have been spoilt by those hackers
> they might have their reason for being slow on the fix
> ...




wait...akaio 1.5 is out?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



was i living under a rock???


----------



## BoxShot (Sep 20, 2009)

:facepalm: Read post above you.


----------



## C175R (Sep 20, 2009)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> :facepalm: Read post above you.



Oo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



didnt see that there was the 6th page. sorry about that


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 20, 2009)

my bad and i should make it clear is beta


----------



## tj445 (Sep 20, 2009)

Just saw some japanese forums...
guess what?

they were writing more useless stuff then here
with like...1000 over posts...
i guess this game is gonna wait for the near future, since it looks like its not a matter of protection but since its a hybrid game the Firmwares must support that, so cyclo DS is the only working now.
as for AKAIO 1.5 if anyone can give us more info it would be more good, or if you know the creator and ask the distribution dates


----------



## bibimario (Sep 20, 2009)

tj445 said:
			
		

> Just saw some japanese forums...
> guess what?
> 
> they were writing more useless stuff then here
> ...



cyclo ds isn't the only working now, the DS LINKER too but there is the crazy menu


----------



## shansoft (Sep 21, 2009)

bibimario said:
			
		

> tj445 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



also R4 is working...


----------



## kimyom (Sep 21, 2009)

How to play [email protected] on your R4 and DSTT etc.

I got a Patch file in some Korean forum but it's needed to enter password to patch the ROM file.
If you purchased this game software and had some manual of [email protected], you may enter the correct password.  
Unfortunately, I don't...


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 21, 2009)

kimyom said:
			
		

> How to play [email protected] on your R4 and DSTT etc.
> 
> I got a Patch file in some Korean forum but it's needed to enter password to patch the ROM file.
> If you purchased this game software and had some manual of [email protected], you may enter the correct password.
> Unfortunately, I don't...



why not you tell us what should we look for from the manual
maybe it would give us a hint or two
some one might be able to guess it right

especially those friends from 2ch would glad to help 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



since some of them are eager to play this game

EDIT: this game is part of the DSi enhance game?


----------



## hgexe (Sep 21, 2009)

According to the patch he provided, it says 

"Input the Japanese words from row 8 col 4 to row 9 col 7 on the sheet 4 of the spend manual."


----------



## kimyom (Sep 21, 2009)

hgexe said:
			
		

> According to the patch he provided, it says
> 
> "Input the Japanese words from row 8 col 4 to row 9 col 7 on the sheet 4 of the spend manual."



Yes, I know it. Does anyone have the manual or the answer?

The patch file is reported as "WORM KOOBFACE" or any other virus by some security software, but it's well known as first trick, so some beginners will give up at this first step.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 21, 2009)

since we have friends from japan that visit gbatemp
i do hope they will have solution for this game


----------



## gajya (Sep 21, 2009)

kimyom said:
			
		

> How to play [email protected] on your R4 and DSTT etc.
> 
> I got a Patch file in some Korean forum but it's needed to enter password to patch the ROM file.
> If you purchased this game software and had some manual of [email protected], you may enter the correct password.
> Unfortunately, I don't...



This patch is fake.
Never start game.


----------



## Hop2089 (Sep 21, 2009)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Raika said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I play the game and I'm no perv.


----------



## xshinox (Sep 21, 2009)

this game isnt perverted in any way unless you count being a manager for a young girl as perverted or having the idols in different costumes is perverted too


----------



## Hop2089 (Sep 21, 2009)

xshinox said:
			
		

> this game isnt perverted in any way unless you count being a manager for a young girl as perverted or having the idols in different costumes is perverted too



Even that's not perverted since the producer is 16, I read the manga and the only thing that makes the costumes a little perverted is the fact that girls mostly 12-15 are wearing them, you all wouldn't be thinking that if Ritsuko or Azusa were wearing them because their over 18.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 21, 2009)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I thought I was posting in the Love Plus thread...


----------



## shansoft (Sep 22, 2009)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> xshinox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



in fact, one of them is a guy


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 22, 2009)

AKAIO 1.5

have fun folks that uses ak2


----------



## tj445 (Sep 22, 2009)

Awesome, where Did you steal that link btw?

thanks to you i can now play this. *drools* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



now i know its not a protection but a hybrid compatibility problem.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 22, 2009)

i didn't steal the link
i was informed by normmatt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



it is out officially 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




check the front page!


----------



## hgexe (Sep 22, 2009)

So... Is there a fix for the R4 series cards yet?


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 22, 2009)

hgexe said:
			
		

> So... Is there a fix for the R4 series cards yet?



NO


----------



## kesadisan (Sep 22, 2009)

DAMN STRAIGHT


----------



## Raestloz (Sep 23, 2009)

What about a fix for EDGE?


----------



## k0sm0s (Sep 23, 2009)

Supercard users rejoice! They just released a temp patch: http://bbs.supercard.sc/thread-21485-1-1.html

download link inside post by cftogba (one of the adminstrators, so i assume this only works for supercard?)

basically the post says this is a temp fix specifically for this game to run, and to make it work perfectly would take some time so they decided to release this first.

1. Enable Patch Saver and Patch Speed
2. Apparently in order for this to save, u have to turn off your DS (i think it means not soft resetting probably)

tested it on Supercard DS one, and yes it works, story mode is accessible, and the game is savable.

note: cheats does not work though


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Sep 23, 2009)

How do you save on this thing? do i have to wait for the SAVE sign to appear?

im using AK2i with AKAIO 1.5


----------



## k0sm0s (Sep 23, 2009)

in story mode u save in the menu (the PDA), just tap one of the 3 slots and it saves
in stage mode it will save when u choose the option


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Sep 23, 2009)

i already played like 5 minutes and when i close it the save is gone. i'll take a look again

EDIT: I cant see the menu nor have access to it. I guess i have to play through the game


----------



## k0sm0s (Sep 23, 2009)

no idea, if it saves it should save permanently, probably incompatibility?


----------



## saaye (Sep 23, 2009)

How do you use the patch on the supercard rumble slot 2? Thanks in advance!


----------



## bibimario (Sep 23, 2009)

Is the patch works on ds Linker? I think there was a link between sc and DL (maybe the same creators, can't remember). And with what program do you patch the game?


----------



## Shao (Sep 23, 2009)

Looking forward to a R4 patch, dying to play this game.


----------



## Makio012 (Sep 24, 2009)

M3 ds real ,sakura system ,black screen


----------



## awindslowly (Sep 26, 2009)

Makio012 said:
			
		

> M3 ds real ,sakura system ,black screen



Mine doesn't work either (M3DS REAL on NDS Lite; up-to-date firmware). I've been waiting for this game for so long. I'd finally be able to try Idolmaster, only to be stopped by this. How infuriating 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

How can this problem be fixed????? Someone has to make a patch or something?


----------



## kesadisan (Sep 26, 2009)

need... patch... now...
lol
seriously this game gets old without patch


----------



## awindslowly (Sep 26, 2009)

kesadisan said:
			
		

> need... patch... now...
> lol
> seriously this game gets old without patch



Gets old? What do you mean? It won't even load for me. You have some sort of limited version that works or something (because that's what I've heard for owners of other cards)?

I've always _wanted_ to try out Idolmaster, and now that it is on DS, and it has a trap, I _need _to play this. How long does it take to patch it? What exactly is involved in the patching process?


----------



## Raestloz (Sep 26, 2009)

awindslowly said:
			
		

> kesadisan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



According to kesadisan, EDGE 1.5 allows [email protected] to run, with very limited functionality. Story mode is inaccessible, with STAGE mode having only one stage. Also, he said this is an old protection method, used in another NAMCO game. I'm about to try it too... just downloaded the loader now


----------



## niu (Sep 26, 2009)

EDGE work fine with story mode.

hexedit your ROM
00089F84 0C 36
0008A0DD 7A 7B


----------



## Raestloz (Sep 26, 2009)

Are you sure it works? Anyone can test it? To tell you the truth, I know shit about Hex editing


----------



## niu (Sep 26, 2009)

yes, work fine on EDGE OS 1.5.


----------



## Raestloz (Sep 26, 2009)

Then can I humbly ask you how to do it? Like I said: I know shit about hex editing, let alone doing it. It would be a great help


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Sep 26, 2009)

found the save option. it was during gameplay. God, that was annoying. I hate the editing stage from the first part. I stopped playing it after I saved


----------



## Raestloz (Sep 26, 2009)

It f*cking works! Damn! Never thought I'd stumble upon the answer like this! You've just got my respect niu! And thank you very much!


----------



## hgexe (Sep 26, 2009)

Does any of the above work for R4?


----------



## niu (Sep 26, 2009)

CycloDS Evo & DSonei & AK2i & EDGE DS Support DSi Enhanced game (in ds mode)
R4 will never support dsi game, because R4 is dead.


----------



## k1ra (Sep 26, 2009)

k0sm0s said:
			
		

> Supercard users rejoice! They just released a temp patch: http://bbs.supercard.sc/thread-21485-1-1.html
> 
> download link inside post by cftogba (one of the adminstrators, so i assume this only works for supercard?)
> 
> ...



What about Supercard MiniSD? It doesn't support clean ROM.


----------



## bibimario (Sep 26, 2009)

niu said:
			
		

> CycloDS Evo & DSonei & AK2i & EDGE DS Support DSi Enhanced game (in ds mode)
> R4 will never support dsi game, because R4 is dead.



And the DS linker!!! mwahahahahahahaha


----------



## Gullwing (Sep 26, 2009)

The girl on the right looks like a transexual boy o.O... WTF?


----------



## Raestloz (Sep 27, 2009)

Gullwing said:
			
		

> The girl on the right *IS* a transexual boy o.O... WTF?


Fix'd

And I'm not kidding


----------



## hgexe (Sep 27, 2009)

Is the fate of R4 holders for this game really that bad...


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 27, 2009)

*GOOD NEWS

r4 (Ysmenu) + DSTT users,
IS FIXED

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=181996*


----------



## Makio012 (Sep 27, 2009)

M3 ds real, sakura system 2º ver. 1.41 black screen...


----------



## balhor (Sep 27, 2009)

M3i Zero with the latest system sakura, ... black screen !!


----------



## saaye (Sep 28, 2009)

oh boy when will the sc slot 2s see the light of day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *thinking of converting to acekard*


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Sep 28, 2009)

M3 Sakura users! I do hope my destiny works on this one as I am yet to get a M3i Zero sometime this week. If an update is available, DESTINY is calling me.

If there's no update, there's a reason why there's no update yet.

--

Hopefully, there's a fix on M3 Sakura this week.


----------



## SuperAJ3 (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the game works, but it freezes when i save...


----------



## GlennTheMage (Sep 28, 2009)

Does someone has the Fix for the EZ Flash Vi?


----------



## skykirosaki (Sep 28, 2009)

i keep on getting the looping story mode and im suing the cyclods with the updates firmware :/ anyone know how people got it too work on thier cyclos??


----------



## FehnrirX (Sep 29, 2009)

any fix for firelink??


----------



## Kite Lanford (Sep 30, 2009)

Tried the game, no luck...

Firmware: iTouchDS, 3.3c

Sorry if I have bad luck with this Flash Card


----------



## yafho (Oct 1, 2009)

For those who still haven't got it to work on EDGE: http://www.mediafire.com/?twljmdyjwim

Instructions: 

1. Rename you ROM to "aimasu.nds"
2. Extract the file
3. Open aimasuDS.exe, click Yes, point the program to the folder where your ROM is located and voila!

As far as I know this only works for EDGE, but if your flashcart supports DSi hybrid games and you get stuck on the main menu maybe you can try it too.


----------



## Makio012 (Oct 2, 2009)

yafho said:
			
		

> For those who still haven't got it to work on EDGE: http://www.mediafire.com/?twljmdyjwim
> 
> Instructions:
> 
> ...



M3 ds real....no


----------



## FehnrirX (Oct 4, 2009)

also firelink. still can't play the story mode.


----------



## kesadisan (Oct 9, 2009)

hmm... i can't apply the hax pacth using rakuraku patcher
any program you guys can recommend or how to patch this?


----------



## bibimario (Oct 12, 2009)

Yeah please it says file is too big or something like that (;_


----------



## anaxs (Oct 12, 2009)

i havnt really looked into this game that mcuh and now that i have some time il see how it is


----------



## bibimario (Nov 3, 2009)

yafho said:
			
		

> For those who still haven't got it to work on EDGE: http://www.mediafire.com/?twljmdyjwim
> 
> Instructions:
> 
> ...



WORKS PERFECTLY!!
Thanks dude!! Merci!


----------



## NoObOii (Jan 18, 2010)

is there a link to download?


----------



## SuperAJ3 (Jul 10, 2010)

also, is htere an English Patch for the ROM?


----------

